# Ancient Aliens



## Ringel05

Best comedy series on TV!


----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman

AA guy is _seriously_ into weed.


----------



## Ringel05

It'd be better if I was tripping.......  Alas, no longer.


----------



## g5000

The owner of the HISTORY Channel should be given a battery acid enema for putting such unmitigated bullshit on the *HISTORY *Channel.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Harry Dresden

g5000 said:


> The owner of the HISTORY Channel should be given a battery acid enema for putting such unmitigated bullshit on the *HISTORY *Channel.



why?.....too much thinking for you?.....questions asked you dont like?....


----------



## Ringel05

For those who believe in this science fiction show called Ancient Aliens here's some reality based on real peer reviewed science.  Oopsy....... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9w-i5oZqaQ]Ancient Aliens Debunked - (full movie) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

all they are doing Ring is making you think......i even seen an Archeologist who's specialty is the Mayans, who thinks the show is out there BUT....he does say they bring up some points that are pretty hard to explain.....like why would some of the ancient drawings depicting what appear to be flying machines.....depict that?....and these things show up with the Egyptians as well as the Mayans even though they were on opposite sides of the world from each other and as far as we know there is no evidence that they knew about each other.....it is interesting debate material....


----------



## G.T.

Bugs, misinterpretations, birds, IMAGINATIONS, etc.

All should be thought before "ancient aliens," regarding your question harry.


----------



## Harry Dresden

G.T. said:


> Bugs, misinterpretations, birds, IMAGINATIONS, etc.
> 
> All should be thought before "ancient aliens," regarding your question harry.



bugs?.....the Prof who i was talking about showed something that the Mayans drew that  looked like a machine with either vents or portholes....AND he said interestingly enough.... almost the exact same thing is shown with the Egyptian drawings.....they were some funny looking bugs....hey i agree with this Prof......the show seems out there....but he says they have brought up things that are ....kinda fascinating.....and not so easy to explain....


----------



## kwc57

g5000 said:


> The owner of the HISTORY Channel should be given a battery acid enema for putting such unmitigated bullshit on the *HISTORY *Channel.



I'm waiting for History to change their name to Pawn Stars.


----------



## kwc57

I'm thinking of starting a fundraiser to by Georgio a second suit.  They either did a marathon session with him and captured enough material for several seasons in one setting, or he lives in that suit under a bridge somewhere.


----------



## G.T.

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs, misinterpretations, birds, IMAGINATIONS, etc.
> 
> All should be thought before "ancient aliens," regarding your question harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bugs?.....the Prof who i was talking about showed something that the Mayans drew that  looked like a machine with either vents or portholes....AND he said interestingly enough.... almost the exact same thing is shown with the Egyptian drawings.....they were some funny looking bugs....hey i agree with this Prof......the show seems out there....but he says they have brought up things that are ....kinda fascinating.....and not so easy to explain....
Click to expand...


see post#8.

watch in full.


----------



## Alfalfa

kwc57 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a fundraiser to by Georgio a second suit.  They either did a marathon session with him and captured enough material for several seasons in one setting, or he lives in that suit under a bridge somewhere.



He's greek.  Greek's, if they have a suit, only have one.


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> all they are doing Ring is making you think......i even seen an Archeologist who's specialty is the Mayans, who thinks the show is out there BUT....he does say they bring up some points that are pretty hard to explain.....like why would some of the ancient drawings depicting what appear to be flying machines.....depict that?....and these things show up with the Egyptians as well as the Mayans even though they were on opposite sides of the world from each other and as far as we know there is no evidence that they knew about each other.....it is interesting debate material....



What "flying machines"?


----------



## Harry Dresden

G.T. said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs, misinterpretations, birds, IMAGINATIONS, etc.
> 
> All should be thought before "ancient aliens," regarding your question harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bugs?.....the Prof who i was talking about showed something that the Mayans drew that  looked like a machine with either vents or portholes....AND he said interestingly enough.... almost the exact same thing is shown with the Egyptian drawings.....they were some funny looking bugs....hey i agree with this Prof......the show seems out there....but he says they have brought up things that are ....kinda fascinating.....and not so easy to explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see post#8.
> 
> watch in full.
Click to expand...


have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> bugs?.....the Prof who i was talking about showed something that the Mayans drew that  looked like a machine with either vents or portholes....AND he said interestingly enough.... almost the exact same thing is shown with the Egyptian drawings.....they were some funny looking bugs....hey i agree with this Prof......the show seems out there....but he says they have brought up things that are ....kinda fascinating.....and not so easy to explain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see post#8.
> 
> watch in full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....*you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field *who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....
Click to expand...


Seriously?  There isn't one single person on that show who isn't a "UFO Investigator" or "Author on Ancient Aliens".  If that's the "field" you are talking about, knock yourself out.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> see post#8.
> 
> watch in full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....*you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field *who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  There isn't one single person on that show who isn't a "UFO Investigator" or "Author on Ancient Aliens".  If that's the "field" you are talking about, knock yourself out.
Click to expand...


its funny that i see guys who are teachers at universities or heads of Institutions around the world ....not all of them are authors.....im sure you know this since you watch it.....so all you are telling me is you are closed minded about the subject matter.....lots of people like you around.....not surprising....


----------



## G.T.

Harry, the show is an admitted fraud dude. 

Hope you're just trolling/not being serious.


----------



## eots

Ringel05 said:


> For those who believe in this science fiction show called Ancient Aliens here's some reality based on real peer reviewed science.  Oopsy.......
> 
> Ancient Aliens Debunked - (full movie) HD - YouTube



MUST BE INTO THE WEED ?


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....*you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field *who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  There isn't one single person on that show who isn't a "UFO Investigator" or "Author on Ancient Aliens".  If that's the "field" you are talking about, knock yourself out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its funny that i see guys who are teachers at universities or heads of Institutions around the world ....not all of them are authors.....im sure you know this since you watch it.....so all you are telling me is you are closed minded about the subject matter.....lots of people like you around.....not surprising....
Click to expand...


There's a broad line between an open mind and insipid gullibility.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9CoWd6o6WI]NASA Astronaut - Gordon Cooper 1st Man In Space Admits Aliens are Real.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwzhm41p7AQ]BREAKING UFO ALIEN DISCLOSURE by Canadian Minister of Defense. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  There isn't one single person on that show who isn't a "UFO Investigator" or "Author on Ancient Aliens".  If that's the "field" you are talking about, knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny that i see guys who are teachers at universities or heads of Institutions around the world ....not all of them are authors.....im sure you know this since you watch it.....so all you are telling me is you are closed minded about the subject matter.....lots of people like you around.....not surprising....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a broad line between an open mind and insipid gullibility.
Click to expand...


so let me ask you with this open mind of yours.....do you think there are other advanced life forms out there?.....or is that ....insipid gullibility?....


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> its funny that i see guys who are teachers at universities or heads of Institutions around the world ....not all of them are authors.....im sure you know this since you watch it.....so all you are telling me is you are closed minded about the subject matter.....lots of people like you around.....not surprising....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a broad line between an open mind and insipid gullibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so let me ask you with this open mind of yours.....do you think there are other advanced life forms out there?.....or is that ....insipid gullibility?....
Click to expand...


Out where?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The aliens concept is a mindfuck to distract from the indisputable evidence of the advances of prior civilization


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a broad line between an open mind and insipid gullibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so let me ask you with this open mind of yours.....do you think there are other advanced life forms out there?.....or is that ....insipid gullibility?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out where?
Click to expand...


i got ya....in other words your mind is as closed as a Heterosexuals Anus in a gay mans prison...


----------



## Harry Dresden

CrusaderFrank said:


> The aliens concept is a mindfuck to distract from the indisputable evidence of the advances of prior civilization



so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?...


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me ask you with this open mind of yours.....do you think there are other advanced life forms out there?.....or is that ....insipid gullibility?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i got ya....in other words your mind is as closed as a Heterosexuals Anus in a gay mans prison...
Click to expand...


It was an excellent question, but I'm not surprised it blew right by you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The aliens concept is a mindfuck to distract from the indisputable evidence of the advances of prior civilization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?...
Click to expand...


Not at all. Had a close encounter. I'm saying that prior deceased civilizations had the brainpower we do and knew how to fly and were far better builders than us


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The aliens concept is a mindfuck to distract from the indisputable evidence of the advances of prior civilization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?...
Click to expand...


That isn't what he said.


----------



## Alfalfa

CrusaderFrank said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The aliens concept is a mindfuck to distract from the indisputable evidence of the advances of prior civilization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. *Had a close encounter.* I'm saying that prior deceased civilizations had the brainpower we do and knew how to fly and were far better builders than us
Click to expand...


Do tell...


----------



## Capstone

This is my favorite Ancient Aliens guy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKXbTJsnH-s]some koynd of skoy - YouTube[/ame]

He must be some koind of genius...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got ya....in other words your mind is as closed as a Heterosexuals Anus in a gay mans prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an excellent question, but I'm not surprised it blew right by you.
Click to expand...


im not surprised you did not want to answer it.....i kinda figured you would be dancing around it......Dean does the same thing when he does not want to answer something....


----------



## Alfalfa

For gods sake I can't believe I have to spell it out to you.

Does "out there" mean in the universe or over your garage?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> For gods sake I can't believe I have to spell it out to you.
> 
> Does "out there" mean in the universe or over your garage?



and i cant believe you are that stupid that you cant figure out where "out there" means when we have been talking about a show that deals with Aliens visiting the planet...did you think we were talking about people from south of the border?....Frank was smart enough to figure it out.....why not you?....


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gods sake I can't believe I have to spell it out to you.
> 
> Does "out there" mean in the universe or over your garage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i cant believe you are that stupid that you cant figure out where "out there" means when we have been talking about a show that deals with Aliens visiting the planet...did you think we were talking about people from south of the border?....Frank was smart enough to figure it out.....why not you?....
Click to expand...


Weird, I could have sworn you posted this...

"so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?..."

So what is it, universe or your garage?

Dumbshit.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gods sake I can't believe I have to spell it out to you.
> 
> Does "out there" mean in the universe or over your garage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i cant believe you are that stupid that you cant figure out where "out there" means when we have been talking about a show that deals with Aliens visiting the planet...did you think we were talking about people from south of the border?....Frank was smart enough to figure it out.....why not you?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird, I could have sworn you posted this...
> 
> "so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?..."
> 
> So what is it, universe or your garage?
> 
> Dumbshit.
Click to expand...

look Alphy....you were too fucking stupid to figure out what "out there" meant....even someone like Franco can figure out what "out there" means when the discussion is about the show "Ancient Aliens".....i just seen your posts in a couple of other threads here....apparently you are a dumb fuck no matter were you post and no matter what the topic is....


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i cant believe you are that stupid that you cant figure out where "out there" means when we have been talking about a show that deals with Aliens visiting the planet...did you think we were talking about people from south of the border?....Frank was smart enough to figure it out.....why not you?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, I could have sworn you posted this...
> 
> "so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?..."
> 
> So what is it, universe or your garage?
> 
> Dumbshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look Alphy....you were too fucking stupid to figure out what "out there" meant....even someone like Franco can figure out what "out there" means when the discussion is about the show "Ancient Aliens".....i just seen your posts in a couple of other threads here....apparently you are a dumb fuck no matter were you post and no matter what the topic is....
Click to expand...


Hmmm no.  You see just because there might be intelligent life somewhere else in the universe doesn't confirm  it's also over your garage.


----------



## Politico

kwc57 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the HISTORY Channel should be given a battery acid enema for putting such unmitigated bullshit on the *HISTORY *Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for History to change their name to Pawn Stars.
Click to expand...


Kinda like how I am waiting for the Food Network to change theirs to The Guy Fieri Network.


----------



## Two Thumbs

You don't believe in aliens?

We are not amused


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, I could have sworn you posted this...
> 
> "so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?..."
> 
> So what is it, universe or your garage?
> 
> Dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> look Alphy....you were too fucking stupid to figure out what "out there" meant....even someone like Franco can figure out what "out there" means when the discussion is about the show "Ancient Aliens".....i just seen your posts in a couple of other threads here....apparently you are a dumb fuck no matter were you post and no matter what the topic is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm no.  You see just because there might be intelligent life somewhere else in the universe doesn't confirm  it's also over your garage.
Click to expand...


Hmmm yea.....your a dumbass....


----------



## Two Thumbs

If aliens did visit us, when we were using stone and bronze tools 10,000 years ago

Why did they stop?

surely in 10k years it would have gotten easier for them.

so common sense says the idea that we got visit is bullshit


----------



## G.T.

CrusaderFrank said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The aliens concept is a mindfuck to distract from the indisputable evidence of the advances of prior civilization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its just us in this vast Universe Frank?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Had a close encounter. I'm saying that prior deceased civilizations had the brainpower we do and knew how to fly and were far better builders than us
Click to expand...


No, we are FAR better builders and our brains are much more sentient than theirs were.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Two Thumbs said:


> If aliens did visit us, when we were using stone and bronze tools 10,000 years ago
> *
> Why did they stop?*
> 
> surely in 10k years it would have gotten easier for them.
> 
> so common sense says the idea that we got visit is bullshit



who says they did?.....hey just sayin....


----------



## IlarMeilyr

I couldn't decide too fast if this one belonged here or in any of the conspiracy fubar twoofer threads.

Oh well.


----------



## Ringel05

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> bugs?.....the Prof who i was talking about showed something that the Mayans drew that  looked like a machine with either vents or portholes....AND he said interestingly enough.... almost the exact same thing is shown with the Egyptian drawings.....they were some funny looking bugs....hey i agree with this Prof......the show seems out there....but he says they have brought up things that are ....kinda fascinating.....and not so easy to explain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see post#8.
> 
> watch in full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....
Click to expand...

Just more opinions?  Since when was empirical evidence and hard evidence based theory opinion?  The only ones who respect the Ancient Alien "commentator" crowd are others who practice or scam those who practice the religion of alien worship, not respectable scientists.
I tell ya one thing, I wish I would have come up with this Ancient Alien scam.  Everyone could call me nuts as I laughed all the way to the bank.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ringel05 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> see post#8.
> 
> watch in full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just more opinions?  Since when was empirical evidence and hard evidence based theory opinion?  The only ones who respect the Ancient Alien "commentator" crowd are others who practice or scam those who practice the religion of alien worship, not respectable scientists.
> I tell ya one thing, I wish I would have come up with this Ancient Alien scam.  Everyone could call me nuts as I laughed all the way to the bank.
Click to expand...


sure its all opinions.....can you absolutely prove how they built the pyramids?...or is it just another opinion?.....


----------



## Ringel05

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....
> 
> 
> 
> Just more opinions?  Since when was empirical evidence and hard evidence based theory opinion?  The only ones who respect the Ancient Alien "commentator" crowd are others who practice or scam those who practice the religion of alien worship, not respectable scientists.
> I tell ya one thing, I wish I would have come up with this Ancient Alien scam.  Everyone could call me nuts as I laughed all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure its all opinions.....can you absolutely prove how they built the pyramids?...or is it just another opinion?.....
Click to expand...


There are opinions then there are opinions.  The first is based on flights of fancy, like the Ancient Alien crowd who in reality aught not call themselves "theorists" because by scientific definition they are not.  The second is based on evidence tied to knowledge left to us by the peoples of the time.  It also doesn't help the Ancient Alien crowd's cause when they omit evidence and outright lie.  
As for the pyramids the strongest scientific evidence to date shows the internal ramp system, when it comes to hard evidence of alien intervention......... it's non-existent.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ringel05 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just more opinions?  Since when was empirical evidence and hard evidence based theory opinion?  The only ones who respect the Ancient Alien "commentator" crowd are others who practice or scam those who practice the religion of alien worship, not respectable scientists.
> I tell ya one thing, I wish I would have come up with this Ancient Alien scam.  Everyone could call me nuts as I laughed all the way to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure its all opinions.....can you absolutely prove how they built the pyramids?...or is it just another opinion?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are opinions then there are opinions.  The first is based on flights of fancy, like the Ancient Alien crowd who in reality aught not call themselves "theorists" because by scientific definition they are not.  The second is based on evidence tied to knowledge left to us by the peoples of the time.  It also doesn't help the Ancient Alien crowd's cause when they omit evidence and outright lie.
> *As for the pyramids the strongest scientific evidence to date shows the internal ramp system, *when it comes to hard evidence of alien intervention......... it's non-existent.
Click to expand...


still just an opinion or a theory.....right?......i read an interview with a Norwegian  architect Ole J. Bryn who has been studying this for years....he said he has found out how they did it and will present it at a some gathering of scientist coming up.....the interviewer asked if he will be submitting proof this is how it was done.....he said of "course not.....i just feel that my theory is more sound than the others out there.....unless we try to build one....we will never know who is right or wrong".....he said as long as the architect knows the main dimensions of a pyramid, he can project the building as he would have done it with a modern building, but with building methods and measurements known from ancient Egypt.....the article also said 
If the principles behind Bryn's drawings are correct, then archaeologists will have a new "map" that demonstrates that the pyramids are not a "bunch of heavy rocks with unknown structures" but, rather, incredibly precise structures......also...
Bryn's theory and plan tackles two important questions: How did the Egyptians know exactly where to put the enormously heavy building blocks? And how was the master architect able to communicate detailed, highly precise plans to a workforce of 10,000 illiterate men?

Ole J. Bryn believes that the Egyptians invented the modern building grid, separating the structure&#8217;s measuring system from the physical building itself, thus introducing tolerance, as it is called in today&#8217;s engineering and architectural professions.

also from the article....
Bryn's theory and plan tackles two important questions: How did the Egyptians know exactly where to put the enormously heavy building blocks? And how was the master architect able to communicate detailed, highly precise plans to a workforce of 10,000 illiterate men?


----------



## boedicca

This thread needs a bit of Sun Ra.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDM13Xerz7E].[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure its all opinions.....can you absolutely prove how they built the pyramids?...or is it just another opinion?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are opinions then there are opinions.  The first is based on flights of fancy, like the Ancient Alien crowd who in reality aught not call themselves "theorists" because by scientific definition they are not.  The second is based on evidence tied to knowledge left to us by the peoples of the time.  It also doesn't help the Ancient Alien crowd's cause when they omit evidence and outright lie.
> *As for the pyramids the strongest scientific evidence to date shows the internal ramp system, *when it comes to hard evidence of alien intervention......... it's non-existent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still just an opinion or a theory.....right?......i read an interview with a Norwegian  architect Ole J. Bryn who has been studying this for years....he said he has found out how they did it and will present it at a some gathering of scientist coming up.....the interviewer asked if he will be submitting proof this is how it was done.....he said of "course not.....i just feel that my theory is more sound than the others out there.....unless we try to build one....we will never know who is right or wrong".....he said as long as the architect knows the main dimensions of a pyramid, he can project the building as he would have done it with a modern building, but with building methods and measurements known from ancient Egypt.....the article also said
> If the principles behind Bryn's drawings are correct, then archaeologists will have a new "map" that demonstrates that the pyramids are not a "bunch of heavy rocks with unknown structures" but, rather, incredibly precise structures......
Click to expand...


Since then more evidence has been found that points in the direction of an internal ramp so we now have a theory as opposed to a postulation.  The evidence doesn't exist at all for the Ancient Alien "explanation" hence it's not a theory it's a postulation.  A postulation is in essence a flight of fancy until evidence can be found to support it.  At that point it becomes a theory.
The problem is the Ancient Alien "proponents" take an extreme myopic view discounting all the proven evidence calling it false, mistaken or ignoring it altogether.  If this is your religion then by all means go ahead and believe it.  I know too much about history, archeology and cultural anthropology to buy into the Ancient Alien snake oil.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ringel05 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are opinions then there are opinions.  The first is based on flights of fancy, like the Ancient Alien crowd who in reality aught not call themselves "theorists" because by scientific definition they are not.  The second is based on evidence tied to knowledge left to us by the peoples of the time.  It also doesn't help the Ancient Alien crowd's cause when they omit evidence and outright lie.
> *As for the pyramids the strongest scientific evidence to date shows the internal ramp system, *when it comes to hard evidence of alien intervention......... it's non-existent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still just an opinion or a theory.....right?......i read an interview with a Norwegian  architect Ole J. Bryn who has been studying this for years....he said he has found out how they did it and will present it at a some gathering of scientist coming up.....the interviewer asked if he will be submitting proof this is how it was done.....he said of "course not.....i just feel that my theory is more sound than the others out there.....unless we try to build one....we will never know who is right or wrong".....he said as long as the architect knows the main dimensions of a pyramid, he can project the building as he would have done it with a modern building, but with building methods and measurements known from ancient Egypt.....the article also said
> If the principles behind Bryn's drawings are correct, then archaeologists will have a new "map" that demonstrates that the pyramids are not a "bunch of heavy rocks with unknown structures" but, rather, incredibly precise structures......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then more evidence has been found that points in the direction of an internal ramp so we now have a theory as opposed to a postulation.  The evidence doesn't exist at all for the Ancient Alien "explanation" hence it's not a theory it's a postulation.  A postulation is in essence a flight of fancy until evidence can be found to support it.  At that point it becomes a theory.
> The problem is the Ancient Alien "proponents" take an extreme myopic view discounting all the proven evidence calling it false, mistaken or ignoring it altogether.  *If this is your religion then by all means go ahead and believe it.  *I know too much about history, archeology and cultural anthropology to buy into the Ancient Alien snake oil.
Click to expand...

its not my religion Ring....its just we had a thread on this a while ago and i seen i dont know how many posters saying ..."oh yea i have an open mind to aliens visiting here....but i just laugh at alien intervention with stuff like the Pyramids and other mysteries".....if you just discount something outright....you dont have an open mind to it....an "open" minded person to this stuff would at least say.....its possible, but i myself think our ancestors built the things without any outside help.....thats all i am getting at.....the stuff makes interesting conversation though.....


----------



## Sunshine

Harry Dresden said:


> all they are doing Ring is making you think......i even seen an Archeologist who's specialty is the Mayans, who thinks the show is out there BUT....he does say they bring up some points that are pretty hard to explain.....like why would some of the ancient drawings depicting what appear to be flying machines.....depict that?....and these things show up with the Egyptians as well as the Mayans even though they were on opposite sides of the world from each other and as far as we know there is no evidence that they knew about each other.....it is interesting debate material....



They also show up in Renaissance art, particularly in Leonardo Da Vinci's work.  I like the show.  A lot of the sites they go to I have never seen even in books.  So I enjoy seeing those ancient sites.   I think some of the UFOs people see are actual craft.  But I think they are earth technology and not alien technology.  Remember when people were seeing a 'triangular' shaped UFO?  All those reports went away when the stealth bomber was unveiled. That was our technology and I think the rest of it is as well.

I do think they have missed the boat in saying that the 'grays' are what we evolved into.  Granted it was predicted that the human cranium would get bigger.  It was also predicted that as machines took over out bodies would shrink down to not much.  Well THAT hasn't happened.  Just the opposite has happened.  

I have to give Giorgia credit for making a very stupid statement - that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  WTF?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are nowhere near that.  The longitudinal lines are all the same.  That's 4th grade stuff.

IMO, mainstream science needs to get off its tenured ass and explain these sites.  The Stone age was BETWEEN us and them as our Egyptian guides said so frequently.


----------



## Ringel05

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> still just an opinion or a theory.....right?......i read an interview with a Norwegian  architect Ole J. Bryn who has been studying this for years....he said he has found out how they did it and will present it at a some gathering of scientist coming up.....the interviewer asked if he will be submitting proof this is how it was done.....he said of "course not.....i just feel that my theory is more sound than the others out there.....unless we try to build one....we will never know who is right or wrong".....he said as long as the architect knows the main dimensions of a pyramid, he can project the building as he would have done it with a modern building, but with building methods and measurements known from ancient Egypt.....the article also said
> If the principles behind Bryn's drawings are correct, then archaeologists will have a new "map" that demonstrates that the pyramids are not a "bunch of heavy rocks with unknown structures" but, rather, incredibly precise structures......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then more evidence has been found that points in the direction of an internal ramp so we now have a theory as opposed to a postulation.  The evidence doesn't exist at all for the Ancient Alien "explanation" hence it's not a theory it's a postulation.  A postulation is in essence a flight of fancy until evidence can be found to support it.  At that point it becomes a theory.
> The problem is the Ancient Alien "proponents" take an extreme myopic view discounting all the proven evidence calling it false, mistaken or ignoring it altogether.  *If this is your religion then by all means go ahead and believe it.  *I know too much about history, archeology and cultural anthropology to buy into the Ancient Alien snake oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not my religion Ring....its just we had a thread on this a while ago and i seen i dont know how many posters saying ..."oh yea i have an open mind to aliens visiting here....but i just laugh at alien intervention with stuff like the Pyramids and other mysteries".....if you just discount something outright....you dont have an open mind to it....an "open" minded person to this stuff would at least say.....its possible, but i myself think our ancestors built the things without any outside help.....thats all i am getting at.....the stuff makes interesting conversation though.....
Click to expand...


I have an open mind to rational explanations, I gave them a chance and none were provided based on known and accepted archeological, historical and anthropological evidence hence their premise was completely discounted as a money making scam.  Sure it makes interesting conversation and the only thing it makes me think about is how ludicrous they sound.


----------



## Ringel05

Sunshine said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> all they are doing Ring is making you think......i even seen an Archeologist who's specialty is the Mayans, who thinks the show is out there BUT....he does say they bring up some points that are pretty hard to explain.....like why would some of the ancient drawings depicting what appear to be flying machines.....depict that?....and these things show up with the Egyptians as well as the Mayans even though they were on opposite sides of the world from each other and as far as we know there is no evidence that they knew about each other.....it is interesting debate material....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also show up in Renaissance art, particularly in Leonardo Da Vinci's work.  I like the show.  A lot of the sites they go to I have never seen even in books.  So I enjoy seeing those ancient sites.   I think some of the UFOs people see are actual craft.  But I think they are earth technology and not alien technology.  Remember when people were seeing a 'triangular' shaped UFO?  All those reports went away when the stealth bomber was unveiled. That was our technology and I think the rest of it is as well.
> 
> I do think they have missed the boat in saying that the 'grays' are what we evolved into.  Granted it was predicted that the human cranium would get bigger.  It was also predicted that as machines took over out bodies would shrink down to not much.  Well THAT hasn't happened.  Just the opposite has happened.
> 
> I have to give Giorgia credit for making a very stupid statement - that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  WTF?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are nowhere near that.  The longitudinal lines are all the same.  That's 4th grade stuff.
> 
> IMO, mainstream science needs to get off its tenured ass and explain these sites.  The Stone age was BETWEEN us and them as our Egyptian guides said so frequently.
Click to expand...


The "ufos" in Medieval and latter Renaissance art are nothing more than stylized depictions of the sun and the moon and/or angels in clouds.  This is well known in art circles and among cultural anthropologists.


----------



## Sunshine

Ringel05 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> all they are doing Ring is making you think......i even seen an Archeologist who's specialty is the Mayans, who thinks the show is out there BUT....he does say they bring up some points that are pretty hard to explain.....like why would some of the ancient drawings depicting what appear to be flying machines.....depict that?....and these things show up with the Egyptians as well as the Mayans even though they were on opposite sides of the world from each other and as far as we know there is no evidence that they knew about each other.....it is interesting debate material....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also show up in Renaissance art, particularly in Leonardo Da Vinci's work.  I like the show.  A lot of the sites they go to I have never seen even in books.  So I enjoy seeing those ancient sites.   I think some of the UFOs people see are actual craft.  But I think they are earth technology and not alien technology.  Remember when people were seeing a 'triangular' shaped UFO?  All those reports went away when the stealth bomber was unveiled. That was our technology and I think the rest of it is as well.
> 
> I do think they have missed the boat in saying that the 'grays' are what we evolved into.  Granted it was predicted that the human cranium would get bigger.  It was also predicted that as machines took over out bodies would shrink down to not much.  Well THAT hasn't happened.  Just the opposite has happened.
> 
> I have to give Giorgia credit for making a very stupid statement - that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  WTF?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are nowhere near that.  The longitudinal lines are all the same.  That's 4th grade stuff.
> 
> IMO, mainstream science needs to get off its tenured ass and explain these sites.  The Stone age was BETWEEN us and them as our Egyptian guides said so frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "ufos" in Medieval and latter Renaissance art are nothing more than stylized depictions of the sun and the moon and/or angels in clouds.  This is well known in art circles and among cultural anthropologists.
Click to expand...



Given that those 'cultural anthropologists' weren't around when the paintings were done, I'd have to say that their opinions are open for disagreement.  I think they are some of the most arrogant people on the face of the earth.  When someone picks up a piece of pottery and deigns to tell you what the owner whose brain has been dust for thousands of years was thinking, that is the height of arrogance.  We have to stay open to new ideas whether it is about the atom, the God particle, string theory, illness and disease, or other life in the universe.  Florence Nightingale, who was a dynamo when it came to research and statistics, so VERY smart and successful with her efforts in nursing, didn't believe in germ theory.  Men who did believe in such radical ideas where put to death.  No one has it all sewn up.  No one.  And I refuse to limit what is possible to the miniscule amount of knowledge we have at the present time.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ringel05 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since then more evidence has been found that points in the direction of an internal ramp so we now have a theory as opposed to a postulation.  The evidence doesn't exist at all for the Ancient Alien "explanation" hence it's not a theory it's a postulation.  A postulation is in essence a flight of fancy until evidence can be found to support it.  At that point it becomes a theory.
> The problem is the Ancient Alien "proponents" take an extreme myopic view discounting all the proven evidence calling it false, mistaken or ignoring it altogether.  *If this is your religion then by all means go ahead and believe it.  *I know too much about history, archeology and cultural anthropology to buy into the Ancient Alien snake oil.
> 
> 
> 
> its not my religion Ring....its just we had a thread on this a while ago and i seen i dont know how many posters saying ..."oh yea i have an open mind to aliens visiting here....but i just laugh at alien intervention with stuff like the Pyramids and other mysteries".....if you just discount something outright....you dont have an open mind to it....an "open" minded person to this stuff would at least say.....its possible, but i myself think our ancestors built the things without any outside help.....thats all i am getting at.....the stuff makes interesting conversation though.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an open mind to rational explanations, I gave them a chance and none were provided based on known and accepted archeological, historical and anthropological evidence hence their premise was completely discounted as a money making scam.  Sure it makes interesting conversation and the only thing it makes me think about is how ludicrous they sound.
Click to expand...


ok ....so you are one of those who believe this little planet is it in this vast Universe......that explains much about why you believe like yo do....


----------



## Ringel05

Sunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also show up in Renaissance art, particularly in Leonardo Da Vinci's work.  I like the show.  A lot of the sites they go to I have never seen even in books.  So I enjoy seeing those ancient sites.   I think some of the UFOs people see are actual craft.  But I think they are earth technology and not alien technology.  Remember when people were seeing a 'triangular' shaped UFO?  All those reports went away when the stealth bomber was unveiled. That was our technology and I think the rest of it is as well.
> 
> I do think they have missed the boat in saying that the 'grays' are what we evolved into.  Granted it was predicted that the human cranium would get bigger.  It was also predicted that as machines took over out bodies would shrink down to not much.  Well THAT hasn't happened.  Just the opposite has happened.
> 
> I have to give Giorgia credit for making a very stupid statement - that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  WTF?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are nowhere near that.  The longitudinal lines are all the same.  That's 4th grade stuff.
> 
> IMO, mainstream science needs to get off its tenured ass and explain these sites.  The Stone age was BETWEEN us and them as our Egyptian guides said so frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "ufos" in Medieval and latter Renaissance art are nothing more than stylized depictions of the sun and the moon and/or angels in clouds.  This is well known in art circles and among cultural anthropologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Given that those 'cultural anthropologists' weren't around when the paintings were done, I'd have to say that their opinions are open for disagreement.  I think they are some of the most arrogant people on the face of the earth.  When someone picks up a piece of pottery and deigns to tell you what the owner whose brain has been dust for thousands of years was thinking, that is the height of arrogance.  We have to stay open to new ideas whether it is about the atom, the God particle, string theory, illness and disease, or other life in the universe.  Florence Nightingale, who was a dynamo when it came to research and statistics, so VERY smart and successful with her efforts in nursing, didn't believe in germ theory.  Men who did believe in such radical ideas where put to death.  No one has it all sewn up.  No one.  And I refuse to limit what is possible to the miniscule amount of knowledge we have at the present time.
Click to expand...


Uuummm, the Ancient Aliens proponents always show those "UFOs" slightly out of focus or at a distance for a reason.  When studied up close everyone of sound mind will see they are what I passed that on they are.  Also Cultural Anthropologists don't just pull this stuff out of their collective asses as you would like to believe, the documentation of life during those periods is extensive to say the least.  You can disagree all day long and you'll still be wrong.


----------



## Ringel05

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not my religion Ring....its just we had a thread on this a while ago and i seen i dont know how many posters saying ..."oh yea i have an open mind to aliens visiting here....but i just laugh at alien intervention with stuff like the Pyramids and other mysteries".....if you just discount something outright....you dont have an open mind to it....an "open" minded person to this stuff would at least say.....its possible, but i myself think our ancestors built the things without any outside help.....thats all i am getting at.....the stuff makes interesting conversation though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an open mind to rational explanations, I gave them a chance and none were provided based on known and accepted archeological, historical and anthropological evidence hence their premise was completely discounted as a money making scam.  Sure it makes interesting conversation and the only thing it makes me think about is how ludicrous they sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok ....so you are one of those who believe this little planet is it in this vast Universe......that explains much about why you believe like yo do....
Click to expand...


Now you're pulling stuff out of your ass........  Just like the Ancient Alien crowd.....  And you claim you're not an adherent..........


----------



## Sunshine

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> still just an opinion or a theory.....right?......i read an interview with a Norwegian  architect Ole J. Bryn who has been studying this for years....he said he has found out how they did it and will present it at a some gathering of scientist coming up.....the interviewer asked if he will be submitting proof this is how it was done.....he said of "course not.....i just feel that my theory is more sound than the others out there.....unless we try to build one....we will never know who is right or wrong".....he said as long as the architect knows the main dimensions of a pyramid, he can project the building as he would have done it with a modern building, but with building methods and measurements known from ancient Egypt.....the article also said
> If the principles behind Bryn's drawings are correct, then archaeologists will have a new "map" that demonstrates that the pyramids are not a "bunch of heavy rocks with unknown structures" but, rather, incredibly precise structures......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then more evidence has been found that points in the direction of an internal ramp so we now have a theory as opposed to a postulation.  The evidence doesn't exist at all for the Ancient Alien "explanation" hence it's not a theory it's a postulation.  A postulation is in essence a flight of fancy until evidence can be found to support it.  At that point it becomes a theory.
> The problem is the Ancient Alien "proponents" take an extreme myopic view discounting all the proven evidence calling it false, mistaken or ignoring it altogether.  *If this is your religion then by all means go ahead and believe it.  *I know too much about history, archeology and cultural anthropology to buy into the Ancient Alien snake oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not my religion Ring....its just we had a thread on this a while ago and i seen i dont know how many posters saying ..."oh yea i have an open mind to aliens visiting here....but i just laugh at alien intervention with stuff like the Pyramids and other mysteries".....if you just discount something outright....you dont have an open mind to it....an "open" minded person to this stuff would at least say.....its possible, but i myself think our ancestors built the things without any outside help.....thats all i am getting at.....the stuff makes interesting conversation though.....
Click to expand...


Who built the pyramids all over the world is up for grabs.  And there are enormous underwater cities and monuments being found.  The continents have shifted in the past, many times.  Just because a rock is where it is today, doesn't mean it will not be somewhere else tomorrow.  Our fuel, carbon based fossil fuel, is the product of living things which were squished down under pressure after one iteration of this upheaval.  Nothing that is is as it was.  The earth is constantly changing.  I have seen the pyramids and I can tell you that they were NOT built with arrowheads and bones.  When asked questions the Egyptians say, ' we don't know, there is been a Stone Age *BETWEEN *us and THEM.'  All these huge monuments point to an advanced civilization in the past.  Until tenured mainstream science gets off its collective lazy ass and attempts to explain some of it, I have very little respect for them.  

As to aliens, well, that is really up for grabs.  All our religions have stories of a god or gods who descended or ascended.  They all have flood stories and many other really amazing things.  I have often thought that the arc certainly could have carried all the earth's life forms if they were in DNA format, and the 'giants in the earth' which were the result of angels and humans intermarrying which were mentioned in the book of II Kings might have been intellectual giants rather than physical giants.  

People claim to see UFOs all the time.  Educated people, astronauts, airline pilots, many people report 'sightings.'  Before they strutted out the stealth bomber there were multiple sightings of a triangular shaped UFO.  Now those have all been deleted from the stories.  I think what people are seeing is earth technology, rather than alien technology.  But, how far can I actually see out into the universe?  Not very far.  I am not so arrogant as to claim there are no other life forms out there beyond my field of vision.  Arrogance of that nature is on the level with the arrogance of stating affirmatively that there is no God.  People can offer up all the conjecture on either side as they like, but to prove either thing, one would have to be larger than the universe itself.


----------



## Alfalfa

Weird how many ancient alien supporters are saved and devout xtians.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ringel05 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an open mind to rational explanations, I gave them a chance and none were provided based on known and accepted archeological, historical and anthropological evidence hence their premise was completely discounted as a money making scam.  Sure it makes interesting conversation and the only thing it makes me think about is how ludicrous they sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ....so you are one of those who believe this little planet is it in this vast Universe......that explains much about why you believe like yo do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're pulling stuff out of your ass........  Just like the Ancient Alien crowd.....  And you claim you're not an adherent..........
Click to expand...

ok ...yes or no.....do you think there is other life out there or are we it?....


----------



## Sunshine

Alfalfa said:


> Weird how many ancient alien supporters are saved and devout xtians.



I don't find that weird at all.


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ....so you are one of those who believe this little planet is it in this vast Universe......that explains much about why you believe like yo do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're pulling stuff out of your ass........  Just like the Ancient Alien crowd.....  And you claim you're not an adherent..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok ...yes or no.....do you think there is other life out there or are we it?....
Click to expand...


Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  It's a failed, logical argument.

"If there is intelligent life elsewhere in the universe, and,

..there is intelligent life here on earth,

..THEN intelligent life elsewhere in the universe must be here on earth."

It's called an illogical conclusion to truthful premises.  But that is what you're trying to do.  By getting people to admit there may be life elsewhere in the universe you think it proves they are visiting earth.

There may be intelligent life out there somewhere, but interstellar and inter galactic distances are so great it makes travel to and fro impossible based on our knowledge of physics.

Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.


----------



## G.T.

I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors.


----------



## Alfalfa

Sunshine said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird how many ancient alien supporters are saved and devout xtians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find that weird at all.
Click to expand...


Actually, I don't find it weird.  Once one accepts a giant, invisible, all powerful creator stay puft marshmallow man in the sky fairy, every other lie is easy to swallow.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors.



Statistically, life, much less intelligent life on other planets is so rare the probable distance between us and them is hundreds, if not thousands, of light years.

Of course we'll get the Star Trek, Captain Kirk zoomies coming on talking about warp travel and black hole opportunities.

None of it exists, it never will.  The laws of physics precludes it.


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically, life, much less intelligent life on other planets is so rare the probable distance between us and them is hundreds, if not thousands, of light years.
> 
> Of course we'll get the Star Trek, Captain Kirk zoomies coming on talking about warp travel and black hole opportunities.
> 
> None of it exists, it never will.  The laws of physics precludes it.
Click to expand...


Not if they can bend space, it doesn't preclude it.


----------



## Alfalfa

If there is life elsewhere, say, in the galaxy, how come we've never been able to pick up a single radio transmission from them?  We started sending out signals to the galaxy decades ago and nothing.  Admittedly, these are large distances (which goes to my previous assertion) but the universe is billions of years old.  If intelligent life developed in multiple areas across the galaxy certainly one was developed long enough ago for us to receive one single radio signal from one of them...like we're attempting now.

But there is nothing out there.  Not one, single hint.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically, life, much less intelligent life on other planets is so rare the probable distance between us and them is hundreds, if not thousands, of light years.
> 
> Of course we'll get the Star Trek, Captain Kirk zoomies coming on talking about warp travel and black hole opportunities.
> 
> None of it exists, it never will.  The laws of physics precludes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if they can bend space, it doesn't preclude it.
Click to expand...


That didn't take long.


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> If there is life elsewhere, say, in the galaxy, how come we've never been able to pick up a single radio transmission from them?  We started sending out signals to the galaxy decades ago and nothing.  Admittedly, these are large distances (which goes to my previous assertion) but the universe is billions of years old.  If intelligent life developed in multiple areas across the galaxy certainly one was developed long enough ago for us to receive one single radio signal from one of them...like we're attempting now.
> 
> But there is nothing out there.  Not one, single hint.



Actually, the probability of finding said signals if they DID very well exist is teeeeny tiny. It speaks nothing, nothing at all, to the question of other intelligent life. 

You should really dig your pockets into some physics and also (for fun) theoretical physics if this at all intrigues. The odds that we're alone are close to zero. That's, unless, you're Religious.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is life elsewhere, say, in the galaxy, how come we've never been able to pick up a single radio transmission from them?  We started sending out signals to the galaxy decades ago and nothing.  Admittedly, these are large distances (which goes to my previous assertion) but the universe is billions of years old.  If intelligent life developed in multiple areas across the galaxy certainly one was developed long enough ago for us to receive one single radio signal from one of them...like we're attempting now.
> 
> But there is nothing out there.  Not one, single hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the probability of finding said signals if they DID very well exist is teeeeny tiny. It speaks nothing, nothing at all, to the question of other intelligent life.
> 
> You should really dig your pockets into some physics and also (for fun) theoretical physics if this at all intrigues. The odds that we're alone are close to zero. That's, unless, you're Religious.
Click to expand...


That's just not true.  We get not only light but radio signals from the far reaches of the galaxy, not to mention the universe.  Radio signals travel almost unimpeded in the emptiness of space.  They literally, can travel forever.


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is life elsewhere, say, in the galaxy, how come we've never been able to pick up a single radio transmission from them?  We started sending out signals to the galaxy decades ago and nothing.  Admittedly, these are large distances (which goes to my previous assertion) but the universe is billions of years old.  If intelligent life developed in multiple areas across the galaxy certainly one was developed long enough ago for us to receive one single radio signal from one of them...like we're attempting now.
> 
> But there is nothing out there.  Not one, single hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the probability of finding said signals if they DID very well exist is teeeeny tiny. It speaks nothing, nothing at all, to the question of other intelligent life.
> 
> You should really dig your pockets into some physics and also (for fun) theoretical physics if this at all intrigues. The odds that we're alone are close to zero. That's, unless, you're Religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just not true.  We get not only light but radio signals from the far reaches of the galaxy, not to mention the universe.  Radio signals travel almost unimpeded in the emptiness of space.  They literally, can travel forever.
Click to expand...


Yes, in unlimited frequencies. Try finding the correct one, that's the POINT I just made reiterated.


----------



## G.T.

http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/0707/0707.0011.pdf

Here is a paper describing the probability of even finding one, shall one exist. It is miniscule; thus, does NOT speak to whether or not ONE EXISTS. 

*As can be seen, these
figures give a very small, almost negligible,
probability p. The primary reason is long
civilization lifespan and short usage of radio
technology. Improving our detection
capabilities would also improve the whole
picture.*


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/0707/0707.0011.pdf
> 
> Here is a paper describing the probability of even finding one, shall one exist. It is miniscule; thus, does NOT speak to whether or not ONE EXISTS.
> 
> *As can be seen, these
> figures give a very small, almost negligible,
> probability p. The primary reason is long
> civilization lifespan and short usage of radio
> technology. Improving our detection
> capabilities would also improve the whole
> picture.*



This is what I'm talking about.  The same people who will claim we haven't received a radio (or other) signal from another intelligent alien civilization because it's impossible will claim it's possible and even probable for them to bend space or dump a spaceship into a black hole and come put a shrimp on our barbie.


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/0707/0707.0011.pdf
> 
> Here is a paper describing the probability of even finding one, shall one exist. It is miniscule; thus, does NOT speak to whether or not ONE EXISTS.
> 
> *As can be seen, these
> figures give a very small, almost negligible,
> probability p. The primary reason is long
> civilization lifespan and short usage of radio
> technology. Improving our detection
> capabilities would also improve the whole
> picture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm talking about.  The same people who will claim we haven't received a radio (or other) signal from another intelligent alien civilization because it's impossible will claim it's possible and even probable for them to bend space or dump a spaceship into a black hole and come put a shrimp on our barbie.
Click to expand...


So your point went from this_* If intelligent life developed in multiple areas across the galaxy certainly one was developed long enough ago for us to receive one single radio signal from one of them...like we're attempting now.*_

to this:

*The same people who will claim we haven't received a radio (or other) signal from another intelligent alien civilization because it's impossible will claim it's possible and even probable for them to bend space or dump a spaceship into a black hole and come put a shrimp on our barbie*



That argument is a misnomer. There's teams of people working out each problem individually - one technology does not precede the other. I'm not sure your point. 

The mathematics are there, their application is being worked on and tweaked. It may be a long ways down the road, but "impossible" is the incorrect term to use - that is just a fact.


----------



## G.T.

I can't understand the thought, excluding Religious Dogma, that we're the only intelligent life-form while also knowing the size and scope of the Universe. And that's even *without* the theory that there may be *many* Universes....... coming into account.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> I can't understand the thought, excluding Religious Dogma, that we're the only intelligent life-form while also knowing the size and scope of the Universe. And that's even *without* the theory that there may be *many* Universes....... coming into account.



I haven't seen one person deny the possibility of other life in the universe.  I have seen people disagree with the conclusion that THOSE life forms are here on earth.

You can't seem to understand the difference.

And you might want to check the definition of "misnomer", I don't think you are using it properly.


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand the thought, excluding Religious Dogma, that we're the only intelligent life-form while also knowing the size and scope of the Universe. And that's even *without* the theory that there may be *many* Universes....... coming into account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one person deny the possibility of other life in the universe.  I have seen people disagree with the conclusion that THOSE life forms are here on earth.
> 
> You can't seem to understand the difference.
> 
> And you might want to check the definition of "misnomer", I don't think you are using it properly.
Click to expand...


I actually articulated the difference in the VERY FIRST POST YOU QUOTED OF MINE TODAY


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand the thought, excluding Religious Dogma, that we're the only intelligent life-form while also knowing the size and scope of the Universe. And that's even *without* the theory that there may be *many* Universes....... coming into account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one person deny the possibility of other life in the universe.  I have seen people disagree with the conclusion that THOSE life forms are here on earth.
> 
> You can't seem to understand the difference.
> 
> And you might want to check the definition of "misnomer", I don't think you are using it properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually articulated the difference in the VERY FIRST POST YOU QUOTED OF MINE TODAY
Click to expand...


Forget the misnomer then.  Tell me how admitting the possibility of life, even intelligent life, elsewhere in the universe proves that THAT life is visiting earth.


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one person deny the possibility of other life in the universe.  I have seen people disagree with the conclusion that THOSE life forms are here on earth.
> 
> You can't seem to understand the difference.
> 
> And you might want to check the definition of "misnomer", I don't think you are using it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually articulated the difference in the VERY FIRST POST YOU QUOTED OF MINE TODAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget the misnomer then.  Tell me how admitting the possibility of life, even intelligent life, elsewhere in the universe proves that THAT life is visiting earth.
Click to expand...


you

must
reread that first post



then rethink this question


in fairness to,,,,,me, & my time, brother. 

its answered in there.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually articulated the difference in the VERY FIRST POST YOU QUOTED OF MINE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the misnomer then.  Tell me how admitting the possibility of life, even intelligent life, elsewhere in the universe proves that THAT life is visiting earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you
> 
> must
> reread that first post
> 
> 
> 
> then rethink this question
> 
> 
> in fairness to,,,,,me, & my time, brother.
> 
> its answered in there.
Click to expand...


What first post?  This is the first post in the thread...

"Ancient Aliens
Best comedy series on TV!"


----------



## Ringel05

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ....so you are one of those who believe this little planet is it in this vast Universe......that explains much about why you believe like yo do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're pulling stuff out of your ass........  Just like the Ancient Alien crowd.....  And you claim you're not an adherent..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok ...yes or no.....do you think there is other life out there or are we it?....
Click to expand...


Don't know and don't care.  Once someone can show me empirical evidence then I'll know and maybe even care.  Until then I'll clump the alien "culture" in the same category as religious adherents and/or snake oil salesmen.  Religious adherents I have no problem with, snake oil salesmen on the other hand.........


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the misnomer then.  Tell me how admitting the possibility of life, even intelligent life, elsewhere in the universe proves that THAT life is visiting earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> must
> reread that first post
> 
> 
> 
> then rethink this question
> 
> 
> in fairness to,,,,,me, & my time, brother.
> 
> its answered in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What first post?  This is the first post in the thread...
> 
> "Ancient Aliens
> Best comedy series on TV!"
Click to expand...


the first post you quoted of mine specifically TODAY


----------



## G.T.

*"I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors."*

mEANING - I THINK ITS HIGHLY PROBABLE THAT THERES OTHER LIFE IN THE UNIVERSE, JUST NOT HERE.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> *"I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors."*
> 
> mEANING - I THINK ITS HIGHLY PROBABLE THAT THERES OTHER LIFE IN THE UNIVERSE, JUST NOT HERE.



Oh, okay.  How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors."*
> 
> mEANING - I THINK ITS HIGHLY PROBABLE THAT THERES OTHER LIFE IN THE UNIVERSE, JUST NOT HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay.  How about a nice game of chess?
Click to expand...


cant bruv.....busy mixing


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird how many ancient alien supporters are saved and devout xtians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find that weird at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't find it weird.  Once one accepts a giant, invisible, all powerful creator stay puft marshmallow man in the sky fairy, every other lie is easy to swallow.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?


----------



## G.T.

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find that weird at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't find it weird.  Once one accepts a giant, invisible, all powerful creator stay puft marshmallow man in the sky fairy, every other lie is easy to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
Click to expand...


He could be agnostic.


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find that weird at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't find it weird.  Once one accepts a giant, invisible, all powerful creator stay puft marshmallow man in the sky fairy, every other lie is easy to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
Click to expand...


I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.

Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?


----------



## G.T.

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't find it weird.  Once one accepts a giant, invisible, all powerful creator stay puft marshmallow man in the sky fairy, every other lie is easy to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...


lol depending on the pope they can "evolve" their view so that they cant be pinned down into obscurity

religion is so absurd


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't find it weird.  Once one accepts a giant, invisible, all powerful creator stay puft marshmallow man in the sky fairy, every other lie is easy to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...


People are people, most of us are hypocritical to one degree or another in some aspect of our lives, that's just human nature.  As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it.  That's why I made the distinction between those who are alien adherents and those who use it to scam people.


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are people, most of us are hypocritical to one degree or another in some aspect of our lives, that's just human nature.  As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it.  That's why I made the distinction between those who are alien adherents and those who use it to scam people.
Click to expand...


"As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it."

What if the dogma is a fallacy?  Are those of us who disagree with it supposed to nod our head and say "yep"?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're pulling stuff out of your ass........  Just like the Ancient Alien crowd.....  And you claim you're not an adherent..........
> 
> 
> 
> ok ...yes or no.....do you think there is other life out there or are we it?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  It's a failed, logical argument.
> 
> "If there is intelligent life elsewhere in the universe, and,
> 
> ..there is intelligent life here on earth,
> 
> ..THEN intelligent life elsewhere in the universe must be here on earth."
> 
> It's called an illogical conclusion to truthful premises.  But that is what you're trying to do.  By getting people to admit there may be life elsewhere in the universe you think it proves they are visiting earth.
> 
> There may be intelligent life out there somewhere, but interstellar and inter galactic distances are so great it makes travel to and fro impossible based on our knowledge of physics.
> 
> Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.
Click to expand...


*
Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  *

is that what i was asking?....or are you making your own statement?...
*

Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.*

is that what i was going to say?....just like you are in those other threads....you sure do a lot of speaking for everyone....no wonder you are so popular...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically, life, much less intelligent life on other planets is so rare the probable distance between us and them is hundreds, if not thousands, of light years.
> 
> Of course we'll get the Star Trek, Captain Kirk zoomies coming on talking about warp travel and black hole opportunities.
> 
> None of it exists, it never will.  The laws of physics precludes it.
Click to expand...


these guys dont think so.....

NASA scientists begin 'warp speed' experiments that could change Star Trek's science fiction into fact | Mail Online

Warp Drive More Possible Than Thought, Scientists Say | Space.com

pretty close minded Alfie.....just count it out....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't find it weird.  Once one accepts a giant, invisible, all powerful creator stay puft marshmallow man in the sky fairy, every other lie is easy to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...


would you not say that the Bible is one of the oldest and greatest stories of mans encounter with Alien beings?.......


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol depending on the pope they can "evolve" their view so that they cant be pinned down into obscurity
> 
> religion is so absurd
Click to expand...


Not many people say that from their death bed.


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ...yes or no.....do you think there is other life out there or are we it?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  It's a failed, logical argument.
> 
> "If there is intelligent life elsewhere in the universe, and,
> 
> ..there is intelligent life here on earth,
> 
> ..THEN intelligent life elsewhere in the universe must be here on earth."
> 
> It's called an illogical conclusion to truthful premises.  But that is what you're trying to do.  By getting people to admit there may be life elsewhere in the universe you think it proves they are visiting earth.
> 
> There may be intelligent life out there somewhere, but interstellar and inter galactic distances are so great it makes travel to and fro impossible based on our knowledge of physics.
> 
> Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  *
> 
> is that what i was asking?....or are you making your own statement?...
> *
> 
> Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.*
> 
> is that what i was going to say?....just like you are in those other threads....you sure do a lot of speaking for everyone....no wonder you are so popular...
Click to expand...


You're a boob and not worthy of debate.


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet a limb there's other life out there. It's just not verifiably probable that we've been "visited" be any intelligent neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically, life, much less intelligent life on other planets is so rare the probable distance between us and them is hundreds, if not thousands, of light years.
> 
> Of course we'll get the Star Trek, Captain Kirk zoomies coming on talking about warp travel and black hole opportunities.
> 
> None of it exists, it never will.  The laws of physics precludes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these guys dont think so.....
> 
> NASA scientists begin 'warp speed' experiments that could change Star Trek's science fiction into fact | Mail Online
> 
> Warp Drive More Possible Than Thought, Scientists Say | Space.com
> 
> pretty close minded Alfie.....just count it out....
Click to expand...


More PC bullshit but this time it's Star Trekkie Captain Kirk's separating American's from their wallets.

But this time it's okay because the person doing it is our first black woman astronaut who can't get a job anywhere else.


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Discounting uninformed stereotypical allusions, explain my position then.........  By the way, I am a Christian.  Oh and I have yet to see anyone here proselytize Christianity to you, why do you feel the need to proselytize Atheism to everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would you not say that the Bible is one of the oldest and greatest stories of mans encounter with Alien beings?.......
Click to expand...


No, I would call the OT a completely made up story of a people trying to justify their land grabs accomplished via genocidal wars with their peaceful neighbors by saying "god made us do it".


----------



## Pennywise

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> have seen it.....just more opinions.....what i find curious is that you will have people saying they are very open minded about "Alien life" being out there and even visiting here.....but yet will say this show is a crock of shit......and just explain everything away....you do realize that many of the commentators on the show are respected people in their field who just happen to be a little more open minded than maybe the guy who did the piece you are talking about....i keep an open mind GT.....many of the things shown you cant just explain it away.....
> 
> 
> 
> Just more opinions?  Since when was empirical evidence and hard evidence based theory opinion?  The only ones who respect the Ancient Alien "commentator" crowd are others who practice or scam those who practice the religion of alien worship, not respectable scientists.
> I tell ya one thing, I wish I would have come up with this Ancient Alien scam.  Everyone could call me nuts as I laughed all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure its all opinions.....can you absolutely prove how they built the pyramids?...or is it just another opinion?.....
Click to expand...


I find the utter lack of curiosity in this thread to be surprising, but I guess I shouldn't. The program does go way "out there" sometimes, but there's a whole lot of history that people think can be simply categorized to fit their own narrow views, when in reality many events remain absolute mysteries.

There is an arrogance and/or fear that drives people to shut off their minds, and it is usually people who are total atheists or total religious zealots, and sometimes just people who think they know it all because of untested and unsupported ego. Personally I love the show, great fun and often thought provoking.


----------



## G.T.

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol depending on the pope they can "evolve" their view so that they cant be pinned down into obscurity
> 
> religion is so absurd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not many people say that from their death bed.
Click to expand...


Thats because their hope and fear causes a situational bias, but thats just OBVIOUS.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  It's a failed, logical argument.
> 
> "If there is intelligent life elsewhere in the universe, and,
> 
> ..there is intelligent life here on earth,
> 
> ..THEN intelligent life elsewhere in the universe must be here on earth."
> 
> It's called an illogical conclusion to truthful premises.  But that is what you're trying to do.  By getting people to admit there may be life elsewhere in the universe you think it proves they are visiting earth.
> 
> There may be intelligent life out there somewhere, but interstellar and inter galactic distances are so great it makes travel to and fro impossible based on our knowledge of physics.
> 
> Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  *
> 
> is that what i was asking?....or are you making your own statement?...
> *
> 
> Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.*
> 
> is that what i was going to say?....just like you are in those other threads....you sure do a lot of speaking for everyone....no wonder you are so popular...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a boob and not worthy of debate.
Click to expand...


thats what you get called in the other threads.....no wonder you shut your rep off....got tired of getting negged did ya?....and im the boob?.....its ok Spanky i understand, you have to lash out at someone....


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Admitting the possibility of life elsewhere in the universe is not admitting that same life is here on earth.  *
> 
> is that what i was asking?....or are you making your own statement?...
> *
> 
> Now you'll go and say just because we don't know doesn't make it impossible, but just because we don't know doesn't also make it true.*
> 
> is that what i was going to say?....just like you are in those other threads....you sure do a lot of speaking for everyone....no wonder you are so popular...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a boob and not worthy of debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what you get called in the other threads.....no wonder you shut your rep off....got tired of getting negged did ya?....and im the boob?.....its ok Spanky i understand, you have to lash out at someone....
Click to expand...


Say something intelligent and worth responding to and I will.

BTW - Who's Spanky?  ;-]


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically, life, much less intelligent life on other planets is so rare the probable distance between us and them is hundreds, if not thousands, of light years.
> 
> Of course we'll get the Star Trek, Captain Kirk zoomies coming on talking about warp travel and black hole opportunities.
> 
> None of it exists, it never will.  The laws of physics precludes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these guys dont think so.....
> 
> NASA scientists begin 'warp speed' experiments that could change Star Trek's science fiction into fact | Mail Online
> 
> Warp Drive More Possible Than Thought, Scientists Say | Space.com
> 
> pretty close minded Alfie.....just count it out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More PC bullshit but this time it's Star Trekkie Captain Kirk's separating American's from their wallets.
> 
> But this time it's okay because the person doing it is our first black woman astronaut who can't get a job anywhere else.
Click to expand...


you sure are strange Spanky......first you say the guys on Ancient Aliens with degrees are bogus so who would pay them any mind.....now the guys from NASA who are reputable are still not worth a dam because you cant grasp something you have no understanding of.....so you cant believe them either.....people like you with little minds and little imagination think Science has gone as far as it can....so why think about something greater?.....no wonder you are considered an idiot around here....


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> these guys dont think so.....
> 
> NASA scientists begin 'warp speed' experiments that could change Star Trek's science fiction into fact | Mail Online
> 
> Warp Drive More Possible Than Thought, Scientists Say | Space.com
> 
> pretty close minded Alfie.....just count it out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More PC bullshit but this time it's Star Trekkie Captain Kirk's separating American's from their wallets.
> 
> But this time it's okay because the person doing it is our first black woman astronaut who can't get a job anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you sure are strange Spanky......first you say the guys on Ancient Aliens with degrees are bogus so who would pay them any mind.....now the guys from NASA who are reputable are still not worth a dam because you cant grasp something you have no understanding of.....so you cant believe them either.....people like you with little minds and little imagination think Science has gone as far as it can....so why think about something greater?.....no wonder you are considered an idiot around here....
Click to expand...


The "100 year Project" is a feel good Captain Kirk zoomie endeavor whose soul purpose is to keep taxpayer dollars flowing into NASA, and also tosses some money at the PC smokescreen that gubmint is dedicated to supporting women and people of color at the expense of people with more on the ball.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol depending on the pope they can "evolve" their view so that they cant be pinned down into obscurity
> 
> religion is so absurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people say that from their death bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because their hope and fear causes a situational bias, but thats just OBVIOUS.
Click to expand...


I have worked with the dying and I don't know a single one that considered their impending demise a 'situational crisis.'  That is bullshit liberal social worker talk that doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pennywise said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just more opinions?  Since when was empirical evidence and hard evidence based theory opinion?  The only ones who respect the Ancient Alien "commentator" crowd are others who practice or scam those who practice the religion of alien worship, not respectable scientists.
> I tell ya one thing, I wish I would have come up with this Ancient Alien scam.  Everyone could call me nuts as I laughed all the way to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure its all opinions.....can you absolutely prove how they built the pyramids?...or is it just another opinion?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find the utter lack of curiosity in this thread to be surprising, but I guess I shouldn't. The program does go way "out there" sometimes, but there's a whole lot of history that people think can be simply categorized to fit their own narrow views, when in reality many events remain absolute mysteries.
> 
> There is an arrogance and/or fear that drives people to shut off their minds, and it is usually people who are total atheists or total religious zealots, and sometimes just people who think they know it all because of untested and unsupported ego. Personally I love the show, great fun and often thought provoking.
Click to expand...


exactly....Alfalphy apparently is one of those.....anyone who says they believe in science but yet just discount something because they just cant see it,  like warp drive, is a small minded very unimaginative individual....if a guy like Alfalphy lived in 1899 he would state that everything that can be invented has been invented....lets close up shop....


----------



## G.T.

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people say that from their death bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because their hope and fear causes a situational bias, but thats just OBVIOUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked with the dying and I don't know a single one that considered their impending demise a 'situational crisis.'  That is bullshit liberal social worker talk that doesn't mean shit.
Click to expand...


Wtf are you blabbering about? If someone is on their deathbed, their situation is most certainly a crisis you friggin weirdo


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> More PC bullshit but this time it's Star Trekkie Captain Kirk's separating American's from their wallets.
> 
> But this time it's okay because the person doing it is our first black woman astronaut who can't get a job anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure are strange Spanky......first you say the guys on Ancient Aliens with degrees are bogus so who would pay them any mind.....now the guys from NASA who are reputable are still not worth a dam because you cant grasp something you have no understanding of.....so you cant believe them either.....people like you with little minds and little imagination think Science has gone as far as it can....so why think about something greater?.....no wonder you are considered an idiot around here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "100 year Project" is a feel good Captain Kirk zoomie endeavor whose soul purpose is to keep taxpayer dollars flowing into NASA, and also tosses some money at the PC smokescreen that gubmint is dedicated to supporting women and people of color at the expense of people with more on the ball.
Click to expand...

i hope the money keeps flowing into NASA.....they have helped advanced science quite a bit,something im sure you will say is bull....maybe you should have been born 300 years ago.....this way you would be around a lot of like thinkers.....just believe in what you see,anything else aint possible....


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because their hope and fear causes a situational bias, but thats just OBVIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked with the dying and I don't know a single one that considered their impending demise a 'situational crisis.'  That is bullshit liberal social worker talk that doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtf are you blabbering about? If someone is on their deathbed, their situation is most certainly a crisis you friggin weirdo
Click to expand...


Death might be a crisis for you.  But I can assure you death is not a crisis for everyone.  In many cases the person sees their demise as a mere transition from one plane of existence to another, nothing more than a passage.  A passage they expect and have prepared for.   You cannot extrapolate that because death would be a crisis for you it is for everyone.  Because it just isn't.


----------



## G.T.

No shit sherlock, i was addressing the people who become suddenly religious WHEN they are dying. 

Wow just wow. Some people just cant keep their conversations linear.holy fuck.


----------



## Sunshine

Regarding ancient aliens:  Why do you suppose the Freemasons claim their religion springs from ancient Egypt.  Why do they focus so much on Isis and Osirus, travelers from Orion's belt.  I read recently that Freemasons believe they are the descendants of Osiris. So, if believing ancient aliens is a ludicrous believe, there are a lot of high powered people who believe it, even if they keep it secret.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because their hope and fear causes a situational bias, but thats just OBVIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked with the dying and I don't know a single one that considered their impending demise a 'situational crisis.'  That is bullshit liberal social worker talk that doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtf are you blabbering about? If someone is on their deathbed, their situation is most certainly a crisis you friggin weirdo
Click to expand...


The religulous use deathbed conversions as proof that the giant, invisible stay puft marshmallow fairy in the sky is real.

The logical explanation is that people don't know what happens after passing and on their death bed cover all their bets.


----------



## G.T.

Its ludacrous since it is not backed by evidence(ancient aliens).


----------



## Sunshine

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked with the dying and I don't know a single one that considered their impending demise a 'situational crisis.'  That is bullshit liberal social worker talk that doesn't mean shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf are you blabbering about? If someone is on their deathbed, their situation is most certainly a crisis you friggin weirdo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The religulous use deathbed conversions as proof that the giant, invisible stay puft marshmallow fairy in the sky is real.
> 
> The logical explanation is that people don't know what happens after passing and on their death bed cover all their bets.
Click to expand...


Well they aren't all deathbed conversions, many are late in life conversions.  I have a friend who had the late in life conversion.  Her holy talk drives me nuts.  When she was out partying and raising hell, I was working in a human service profession, caring for others.  In fact, I have cared for others my entire life.  And she is the holiest of all with all her holy talk.  It is most annoying.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> No shit sherlock, i was addressing the people who become suddenly religious WHEN they are dying.
> 
> Wow just wow. Some people just cant keep their conversations linear.holy fuck.



If people do not understand your posts, perhaps you should spend a little more time and consideration on them instead of just posting and attacking willy nilly.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Its ludacrous since it is not backed by evidence(ancient aliens).



Prove that it is not backed by evidence.


----------



## G.T.

Theyre pretty simple but the simple must get lost.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Theyre pretty simple but the simple must get lost.





G.T. said:


> unkotare, insult insult insult people who never insulted you beforehand, what an enriched life and way to treat people



^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pennywise

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked with the dying and I don't know a single one that considered their impending demise a 'situational crisis.'  That is bullshit liberal social worker talk that doesn't mean shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf are you blabbering about? If someone is on their deathbed, their situation is most certainly a crisis you friggin weirdo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The religulous use deathbed conversions as proof that the giant, invisible stay puft marshmallow fairy in the sky is real.
> 
> *The logical explanation is that people don't know what happens after passing and on their death bed cover all their bets.*
Click to expand...


Or perhaps at that moment they do know. How do you know there is not an enlightenment that consumes the mind of the near dead?


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure are strange Spanky......first you say the guys on Ancient Aliens with degrees are bogus so who would pay them any mind.....now the guys from NASA who are reputable are still not worth a dam because you cant grasp something you have no understanding of.....so you cant believe them either.....people like you with little minds and little imagination think Science has gone as far as it can....so why think about something greater?.....no wonder you are considered an idiot around here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "100 year Project" is a feel good Captain Kirk zoomie endeavor whose soul purpose is to keep taxpayer dollars flowing into NASA, and also tosses some money at the PC smokescreen that gubmint is dedicated to supporting women and people of color at the expense of people with more on the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope the money keeps flowing into NASA.....they have helped advanced science quite a bit,something im sure you will say is bull....maybe you should have been born 300 years ago.....this way you would be around a lot of like thinkers.....just believe in what you see,anything else aint possible....
Click to expand...


I'm a supporter of NASA projects that don't include manned space flight.  We get 100 times the bang for our buck otherwise, but Buck Roger types are willing to blow the taxpayer wad on projects that return little other than Captain Kirk zoomies getting woodies who believe there really are Klingons and Cardashians at the nearest weigh station who can't wait for the enlightened musings of humanity in the avatar of Socrates, Shakespeare and Ronald Reagan.


----------



## G.T.

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ludacrous since it is not backed by evidence(ancient aliens).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that it is not backed by evidence.
Click to expand...


Read PEER REVIEWED SCIENTIFIC JOURNALS, compare/ contrast them to ancient alien theory. They debunk it, and also offer much more plausible, fact & artifact backed explanations. How about naming one thing you believe needed alien intervention to accomplish, and ill provide you the much more sound scientific explanation.


----------



## Alfalfa

Pennywise said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf are you blabbering about? If someone is on their deathbed, their situation is most certainly a crisis you friggin weirdo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The religulous use deathbed conversions as proof that the giant, invisible stay puft marshmallow fairy in the sky is real.
> 
> *The logical explanation is that people don't know what happens after passing and on their death bed cover all their bets.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps at that moment they do know. How do you know there is not an enlightenment that consumes the mind of the near dead?
Click to expand...


Well, it happening at death is somewhat a waste, wouldn't you say?


----------



## G.T.

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyre pretty simple but the simple must get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare, insult insult insult people who never insulted you beforehand, what an enriched life and way to treat people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...


You started insulting me first dickwad.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ludacrous since it is not backed by evidence(ancient aliens).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that it is not backed by evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read PEER REVIEWED SCIENTIFIC JOURNALS, compare/ contrast them to ancient alien theory. They debunk it, and also offer much more plausible, fact & artifact backed explanations. How about naming one thing you believe needed alien intervention to accomplish, and ill provide you the much more sound scientific explanation.
Click to expand...


This is why some people should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## Pennywise

Alfalfa said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The religulous use deathbed conversions as proof that the giant, invisible stay puft marshmallow fairy in the sky is real.
> 
> *The logical explanation is that people don't know what happens after passing and on their death bed cover all their bets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps at that moment they do know. How do you know there is not an enlightenment that consumes the mind of the near dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it happening at death is somewhat a waste, wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...


Well, no, I would say better late than never if there is any truth to it.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ludacrous since it is not backed by evidence(ancient aliens).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that it is not backed by evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read PEER REVIEWED SCIENTIFIC JOURNALS, compare/ contrast them to ancient alien theory. They debunk it, and also offer much more plausible, fact & artifact backed explanations. How about naming one thing you believe needed alien intervention to accomplish, and ill provide you the much more sound scientific explanation.
Click to expand...


I have never said that there is anything that needed 'alien intervention.'  I have said that it is clear there was an advanced civilization before the Stone Age, something the Egyptologists made very clear when I was in Egypt.  There is no scientist who has an omniscient presence in the universe.  They can 'debunk' all they want.  But they cannot remove the possibility that there are other worlds out there.  And in fact, most of them believe there are other worlds out there.  That is why they spend so much time and money looking for those worlds and trying to make contact.  SETI Institute

As to journals, I doubt you have ever read a reputable journal.  I have been published in PEER REVIEWED SCIENTIFIC JOURNALS.  And I have read more than you even know exist.  Research proves nothing.  Research only shows probability.  So, nothing has been 'debunked.'  We cannot get far enough outside our own solar system to show any probability for or against.  And, yet, we continue to look for life in other places.  Even the notable Steven Hawking expressed the opinion that we should not be trying to make contact due to the likelihood that whatever is out there could be hostile to us.



> World renowned scientist Stephen Hawking believes extraterrestrial life almost certainly exists -- and humans should be extremely cautious about interacting with it.
> 
> "To my mathematical brain, the numbers alone make thinking about aliens perfectly rational," Hawking says in a new Discovery Channel series called Stephen Hawking's Universe. "The real challenge is to work out what aliens might actually be like."
> 
> He suggests that aliens might simply raid Earth for its resources and then move on: "We only have to look at ourselves to see how intelligent life might develop into something we wouldn't want to meet. I imagine they might exist in massive ships, having used up all the resources from their home planet. Such advanced aliens would perhaps become nomads, looking to conquer and colonise whatever planets they can reach."
> 
> He concludes that trying to make contact with alien races is "a little too risky". He said: "If aliens ever visit us, I think the outcome would be much as when Christopher Columbus first landed in America, which didn't turn out very well for the Native Americans."



Stephen Hawking: Humans Should Fear Aliens

And don't even bother claiming you are in the same class with Hawking.  You are not.  Your posts are most ignorant.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyre pretty simple but the simple must get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare, insult insult insult people who never insulted you beforehand, what an enriched life and way to treat people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started insulting me first dickwad.
Click to expand...


Oh really?  Post up.


----------



## G.T.

You just dishonestly conflated ancient alien theory (aliens on earth), with aliens' existence AT ALL. 

LIKE I SAID, YOU HAVE A REALLY HARD TIME KEEPING YOUR CONVERSATION STRAIGHT. are you senile? Apologies, if so. My gosh.


----------



## G.T.

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started insulting me first dickwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Post up.
Click to expand...


You NEG REPPED ME before i even acknowledged your existence. Another item forgotten by ya. Damn.


----------



## Alfalfa

Pennywise said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps at that moment they do know. How do you know there is not an enlightenment that consumes the mind of the near dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it happening at death is somewhat a waste, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, I would say better late than never if there is any truth to it.
Click to expand...


Then there is no use for religion in human life because all will be revealed on death.


----------



## G.T.

Its also worthy of note for anyone following along that Hawking, much like myself, does *NOT subscribe to Ancient Alien Theory.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You started insulting me first dickwad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Post up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You NEG REPPED ME before i even acknowledged your existence. Another item forgotten by ya. Damn.
Click to expand...


Oh boo fuckin' hoo.


----------



## G.T.

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Post up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You NEG REPPED ME before i even acknowledged your existence. Another item forgotten by ya. Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo fuckin' hoo.
Click to expand...


Well, it answered your question for you ya dumb inconsiderate fuck.


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> Its also worthy of note for anyone following along that Hawking, much like myself, does *NOT subscribe to Ancient Alien Theory.



Huffpo does not agree with you.

*



			World renowned scientist Stephen Hawking believes extraterrestrial life almost certainly exists -- and humans should be extremely cautious about interacting with it.
		
Click to expand...

*
Stephen Hawking: Humans Should Fear Aliens


----------



## G.T.

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also worthy of note for anyone following along that Hawking, much like myself, does *NOT subscribe to Ancient Alien Theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huffpo does not agree with you.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> World renowned scientist Stephen Hawking believes extraterrestrial life almost certainly exists -- and humans should be extremely cautious about interacting with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Stephen Hawking: Humans Should Fear Aliens
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass,

Ancient Alien Theory is NOT THE QUESTION of "do aliens exist or not."

So, no, huffpo does not disagree with me. Neither does Stephen Hawking. 

I believe that aliens exist.

I DO NOT believe in ANCIENT ALIEN THEORY. 

There's a difference that everyone in this thread it seems, except for you, understands.


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it interesting some of those advocating for alien involvement on earth are also some of USMB's saved and devout faction.
> 
> Goes against dogma, wouldn't you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are people, most of us are hypocritical to one degree or another in some aspect of our lives, that's just human nature.  As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it.  That's why I made the distinction between those who are alien adherents and those who use it to scam people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it."
> 
> What if the dogma is a fallacy?  Are those of us who disagree with it supposed to nod our head and say "yep"?
Click to expand...


Fallacy to whom?  How about, if it's not hurting anyone then keeping one's opinion to one's self is most likely the best choice?  That used to be the norm among many.  Again, I have no problem what people believe as long as they don't attempt to force their views on the rest of us.  
If some Druid want's to bless me I just say thank you and move on, if some secularist want's to bless me with the Constitution I say thank you and move on however if some satanist want's to bless me I say no thank you and move on.  Unless I'm invited into a conversation on the matter that I want to participate in I keep my beliefs to myself or I join in when I'm slamming someone who's postulating based on stereotypes, hate and negatives.


----------



## Alfalfa

G.T. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEG REPPED ME before i even acknowledged your existence. Another item forgotten by ya. Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo fuckin' hoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it answered your question for you ya dumb inconsiderate fuck.
Click to expand...


I'm beginning to like you.  If you do so, PM me on your next radio program and I'll listen in.  Maybe I'll put a call in as well...

FWIW, RAP is misunderstood in the conservative community.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Alfalfa said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo fuckin' hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it answered your question for you ya dumb inconsiderate fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to like you.  If you do so, PM me on your next radio program and I'll listen in.  Maybe I'll put a call in as well...
> 
> FWIW, RAP is misunderstood in the conservative community.
Click to expand...


Yo!


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are people, most of us are hypocritical to one degree or another in some aspect of our lives, that's just human nature.  As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it.  That's why I made the distinction between those who are alien adherents and those who use it to scam people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it."
> 
> What if the dogma is a fallacy?  Are those of us who disagree with it supposed to nod our head and say "yep"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallacy to whom?  How about, if it's not hurting anyone then keeping one's opinion to one's self is most likely the best choice?  That used to be the norm among many.  Again, I have no problem what people believe as long as they don't attempt to force their views on the rest of us.
> If some Druid want's to bless me I just say thank you and move on, if some secularist want's to bless me with the Constitution I say thank you and move on however if some satanist want's to bless me I say no thank you and move on.  Unless I'm invited into a conversation on the matter that I want to participate in I keep my beliefs to myself or I join in when I'm slamming someone who's postulating based on stereotypes, hate and negatives.
Click to expand...


When all religions agree to give up their unbelievable preferential tax status and start "contributing" like all other taxpaying organizations, I will agree they aren't hurting me.

Until then, I pay more in taxes to make up for their shortfall.

Until then, ya, they are _*hurting*_ me.

Fuck off.


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As far as religion/atheism is concerned, other than for self justification, self superiority, I see no reason to find fallacy (real or imagined) and demean, says more about the person doing it."
> 
> What if the dogma is a fallacy?  Are those of us who disagree with it supposed to nod our head and say "yep"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy to whom?  How about, if it's not hurting anyone then keeping one's opinion to one's self is most likely the best choice?  That used to be the norm among many.  Again, I have no problem what people believe as long as they don't attempt to force their views on the rest of us.
> If some Druid want's to bless me I just say thank you and move on, if some secularist want's to bless me with the Constitution I say thank you and move on however if some satanist want's to bless me I say no thank you and move on.  Unless I'm invited into a conversation on the matter that I want to participate in I keep my beliefs to myself or I join in when I'm slamming someone who's postulating based on stereotypes, hate and negatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all religions agree to give up their unbelievable preferential tax status and start "contributing" like all other taxpaying organizations, I will agree they aren't hurting me.
> 
> Until then, I pay more in taxes to make up for their shortfall.
> 
> Until then, ya, they are _*hurting*_ me.
> 
> Fuck off.
Click to expand...


Sooooo, you aren't a real secularist.  Got it hypocrite........


----------



## Alfalfa

CrusaderFrank said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it answered your question for you ya dumb inconsiderate fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to like you.  If you do so, PM me on your next radio program and I'll listen in.  Maybe I'll put a call in as well...
> 
> FWIW, RAP is misunderstood in the conservative community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo!
Click to expand...


RAP music has more emotion, more soul, more feeling and more genuine expression of the human condition then anything out there today.  The problem is most conservatives (religious) think it is nothing more than ****** music and won't give a try.

They're missing out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Alfalfa said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to like you.  If you do so, PM me on your next radio program and I'll listen in.  Maybe I'll put a call in as well...
> 
> FWIW, RAP is misunderstood in the conservative community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RAP music has more emotion, more soul, more feeling and more genuine expression of the human condition then anything out there today.  The problem is most conservatives (religious) think it is nothing more than ****** music and won't give a try.
> 
> They're missing out.
Click to expand...


I like Eminem


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy to whom?  How about, if it's not hurting anyone then keeping one's opinion to one's self is most likely the best choice?  That used to be the norm among many.  Again, I have no problem what people believe as long as they don't attempt to force their views on the rest of us.
> If some Druid want's to bless me I just say thank you and move on, if some secularist want's to bless me with the Constitution I say thank you and move on however if some satanist want's to bless me I say no thank you and move on.  Unless I'm invited into a conversation on the matter that I want to participate in I keep my beliefs to myself or I join in when I'm slamming someone who's postulating based on stereotypes, hate and negatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all religions agree to give up their unbelievable preferential tax status and start "contributing" like all other taxpaying organizations, I will agree they aren't hurting me.
> 
> Until then, I pay more in taxes to make up for their shortfall.
> 
> Until then, ya, they are _*hurting*_ me.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooo, you aren't a real secularist.  Got it hypocrite........
Click to expand...


Why should religions be treated any differently tax wise then the local country club, psychic, spiritualist or phrenologist down the street?


----------



## Alfalfa

CrusaderFrank said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAP music has more emotion, more soul, more feeling and more genuine expression of the human condition then anything out there today.  The problem is most conservatives (religious) think it is nothing more than ****** music and won't give a try.
> 
> They're missing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Eminem
Click to expand...


60 years ago the religulous thought Elvis Pressly was the "devil's" music.  Today, it's RAP.


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all religions agree to give up their unbelievable preferential tax status and start "contributing" like all other taxpaying organizations, I will agree they aren't hurting me.
> 
> Until then, I pay more in taxes to make up for their shortfall.
> 
> Until then, ya, they are _*hurting*_ me.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, you aren't a real secularist.  Got it hypocrite........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should religions be treated any differently tax wise then the local country club, psychic, spiritualist or phrenologist down the street?
Click to expand...


Oh I don't know......  It might have something to do with the Separation Clause in some obscure document called the Constitution.........


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, you aren't a real secularist.  Got it hypocrite........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should religions be treated any differently tax wise then the local country club, psychic, spiritualist or phrenologist down the street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know......  It might have something to do with the Separation Clause in some obscure document called the Constitution.........
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as a "separation" clause in the constitution you feeble fucking hack, it's called the "establishment clause".

Tell me, where in the estclause does it say churches get preferential tax status?


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should religions be treated any differently tax wise then the local country club, psychic, spiritualist or phrenologist down the street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know......  It might have something to do with the Separation Clause in some obscure document called the Constitution.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "separation" clause in the constitution you feeble fucking hack, it's called the "establishment clause".
> 
> Tell me, where in the estclause does it say churches get preferential tax status?
Click to expand...


Most refer to it as the Separation Clause and most wouldn't know it as the Establishment Clause hence my "vulgar" usage, I'm surprised you even knew it by it's proper name.  Who's being the ignorant hack?
As for the tax issue it was interpreted/affirmed by SCOTUS on more than one occasion.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "100 year Project" is a feel good Captain Kirk zoomie endeavor whose soul purpose is to keep taxpayer dollars flowing into NASA, and also tosses some money at the PC smokescreen that gubmint is dedicated to supporting women and people of color at the expense of people with more on the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> i hope the money keeps flowing into NASA.....they have helped advanced science quite a bit,something im sure you will say is bull....maybe you should have been born 300 years ago.....this way you would be around a lot of like thinkers.....just believe in what you see,anything else aint possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a supporter of NASA projects that don't include manned space flight.  We get 100 times the bang for our buck otherwise, but Buck Roger types are willing to blow the taxpayer wad on projects that return little other than Captain Kirk zoomies getting woodies who believe there really are Klingons and Cardashians at the nearest weigh station who can't wait for the enlightened musings of humanity in the avatar of Socrates, Shakespeare and Ronald Reagan.
Click to expand...


like i said you are fairly closed minded individual....if i cant see it or touch it...it must not exist.....so why try and look for it......its a good thing there were scientist from times gone by who did not have your attitude.....the ones who did kept mankind in the dark ages....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to like you.  If you do so, PM me on your next radio program and I'll listen in.  Maybe I'll put a call in as well...
> 
> FWIW, RAP is misunderstood in the conservative community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> RAP music has more emotion, more soul, more feeling and more genuine expression of the human condition then anything out there today*.  The problem is most conservatives (religious) think it is nothing more than ****** music and won't give a try.
> 
> They're missing out.
Click to expand...


thats ok....if i want that i will stick with the Blues .....


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know......  It might have something to do with the Separation Clause in some obscure document called the Constitution.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "separation" clause in the constitution you feeble fucking hack, it's called the "establishment clause".
> 
> Tell me, where in the estclause does it say churches get preferential tax status?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most refer to it as the Separation Clause and most wouldn't know it as the Establishment Clause hence my "vulgar" usage, I'm surprised you even knew it by it's proper name.  Who's being the ignorant hack?
> As for the tax issue it was interpreted/affirmed by SCOTUS on more than one occasion.
Click to expand...


Nobody refers to it as the "separation clause", you just pulled that out of your taint.


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope the money keeps flowing into NASA.....they have helped advanced science quite a bit,something im sure you will say is bull....maybe you should have been born 300 years ago.....this way you would be around a lot of like thinkers.....just believe in what you see,anything else aint possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a supporter of NASA projects that don't include manned space flight.  We get 100 times the bang for our buck otherwise, but Buck Roger types are willing to blow the taxpayer wad on projects that return little other than Captain Kirk zoomies getting woodies who believe there really are Klingons and Cardashians at the nearest weigh station who can't wait for the enlightened musings of humanity in the avatar of Socrates, Shakespeare and Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i said you are fairly closed minded individual....if i cant see it or touch it...it must not exist.....so why try and look for it......its a good thing there were scientist from times gone by who did not have your attitude.....the ones who did kept mankind in the dark ages....
Click to expand...


No, i just would rather have a hundred missions at 100 mill each then one at 10 billion with a monkey on a range rover.

Color me a bean counter...


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know......  It might have something to do with the Separation Clause in some obscure document called the Constitution.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "separation" clause in the constitution you feeble fucking hack, it's called the "establishment clause".
> 
> Tell me, where in the estclause does it say churches get preferential tax status?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most refer to it as the Separation Clause and most wouldn't know it as the Establishment Clause hence my "vulgar" usage, I'm surprised you even knew it by it's proper name.  Who's being the ignorant hack?
> *As for the tax issue it was interpreted/affirmed by SCOTUS on more than one occasion.*
Click to expand...


Things change...


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "separation" clause in the constitution you feeble fucking hack, it's called the "establishment clause".
> 
> Tell me, where in the estclause does it say churches get preferential tax status?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most refer to it as the Separation Clause and most wouldn't know it as the Establishment Clause hence my "vulgar" usage, I'm surprised you even knew it by it's proper name.  Who's being the ignorant hack?
> *As for the tax issue it was interpreted/affirmed by SCOTUS on more than one occasion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things change...
Click to expand...

Feel free to bring it up with SCOTUS again.  I bet if you hold your breath during the whole process it just might be the deciding factor in the outcome........... 
I even bet laying on the floor kicking and screaming would help.....  Oops, never mind, you're already doing that, nothing's changed yet.  Oh well.


----------



## Alfalfa

Harry Dresden said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> RAP music has more emotion, more soul, more feeling and more genuine expression of the human condition then anything out there today*.  The problem is most conservatives (religious) think it is nothing more than ****** music and won't give a try.
> 
> They're missing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats ok....if i want that i will stick with the Blues .....
Click to expand...


I love rock and roll but I wonder if it has anything left to say...

...it's all been said.


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most refer to it as the Separation Clause and most wouldn't know it as the Establishment Clause hence my "vulgar" usage, I'm surprised you even knew it by it's proper name.  Who's being the ignorant hack?
> *As for the tax issue it was interpreted/affirmed by SCOTUS on more than one occasion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring it up with SCOTUS again.  I bet if you hold your breath during the whole process it just might be the deciding factor in the outcome...........
> I even bet laying on the floor kicking and screaming would help.....  Oops, never mind, you're already doing that, nothing's changed yet.  Oh well.
Click to expand...


Patience my Padwan...


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things change...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to bring it up with SCOTUS again.  I bet if you hold your breath during the whole process it just might be the deciding factor in the outcome...........
> I even bet laying on the floor kicking and screaming would help.....  Oops, never mind, you're already doing that, nothing's changed yet.  Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patience my Padwan...
Click to expand...


Me, patience?  
I'm not the radical secularist who has an issue with.


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to bring it up with SCOTUS again.  I bet if you hold your breath during the whole process it just might be the deciding factor in the outcome...........
> I even bet laying on the floor kicking and screaming would help.....  Oops, never mind, you're already doing that, nothing's changed yet.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience my Padwan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, patience?
> I'm not the radical secularist who has an issue with.
Click to expand...


Then you have no need of patience.


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patience my Padwan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, patience?
> I'm not the radical secularist who has an issue with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you have no need of patience.
Click to expand...

Only when reading the fringe on this board.........


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, patience?
> I'm not the radical secularist who has an issue with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have no need of patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when reading the fringe on this board.........
Click to expand...


We're together on this thread, I don't know why we are bickering.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Alfalfa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> RAP music has more emotion, more soul, more feeling and more genuine expression of the human condition then anything out there today*.  The problem is most conservatives (religious) think it is nothing more than ****** music and won't give a try.
> 
> They're missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats ok....if i want that i will stick with the Blues .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love rock and roll but I wonder if it has anything left to say...
> 
> ...it's all been said.
Click to expand...


well i myself think Rock has kinda died anyway.....as far as i am concerned the farther away from the 70's we get the shittier the so called rock is getting......but thats just me....im sure the kids who claim to be "rockers" today would tell me im full of shit....but they dont know any better so....


----------



## Ringel05

Just finished watching the Ancient Alien Viking show........  I haven't laughed that hard in quite a while.


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have no need of patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Only when reading the fringe on this board.........
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're together on this thread, I don't know why we are bickering.
Click to expand...


Because you wanted to? 
Hey, I'm easy.........


----------



## Alfalfa

Ringel05 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only when reading the fringe on this board.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're together on this thread, I don't know why we are bickering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you wanted to?
> Hey, I'm easy.........
Click to expand...


Prolly...i can be prickly at times.

I take responsibility and declare the hostilities ended...

Heheh...


----------



## Ringel05

Alfalfa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're together on this thread, I don't know why we are bickering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you wanted to?
> Hey, I'm easy.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prolly...i can be prickly at times.
> 
> I take responsibility and declare the hostilities ended...
> 
> Heheh...
Click to expand...


Damn, and I just came up with a list of sardonic witticisms to use.  
No problem I'll file them away for future use somewhere.


----------



## G.T.

You guys are funny.

Yea though, rap gets a bad...rap. my fave music is rock though. I like Trapt and Breaking Benjamin mostly, but the 70's had a dope selection of unique voices.


----------

